# mmm is this possible



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok i was wondering if an old carb'd VW bug motor can be turbo'd...is it possible, would i need to change to fuel injection? or should i not even try


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sure....they do it all teh time..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

how much boost on stock internals? i was thinking of runninng 5-7psi

eventually what can i do to make it handle more boost?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

ive seen some bug motor pull some big #'s out. Theyre favored by some a drag cars.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm getting pics of my soon to be new baby tonight or tommorow, shes gonna be a fun project lol, fully custom car, i wanna make this thing haul as much ass as possible, pure performance by any means needed, and since i'm moving to florida i can get away wiht more stuff.


any suggestion as to what i should do, i'm gonna get a SCAT motor, new tranny, fuel injection, turbo, brakes. waht else do i need, oh and maybe 25-50 shot nitro


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like a cool project but detailed tech. questions are probably best answered on a forum dedicated to that motor/platform... 

Good luck!


----------

